# Your BEST 3 of September 2021!



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2021)

Bringing back a monthly thread that GK started a few years ago that I love.  Post your best 3 from last month.  This thread is open to questions and discussion on technique and is not for any critique or criticism.  It’s a fun thread to showcase your best work to those who may have missed the original post - to be clear, you can repost something you’ve already shared or share something new that maybe you didn’t think warranted a whole new thread.  Please post your 3 photos in one post, directly in the thread - don’t link to another post.  Thanks!  

For this month I’ll start us off in the post below.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 2, 2021)

Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Old Stone Church 9-11 Tribute by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2021)

3 of my personal faves from September.

National Harbor with Old Town Alexandria and the Wilson Bridge.



National Harbor by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr

Another 9/11 one. the tower of light from the Pentagon. Air traffic form MPD and a plane coming into Regan.


Pentagon Memorial Light by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr

Dusk at Dulles International [IAD]


Dulles Round 2 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 2, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> Old Stone Church 9-11 Tribute by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> Boston Harbor Fireworks by SharonCat..., on Flickr





TATTRAT said:


> 3 of my personal faves from September.



Good stuff from you both!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh boy. 😮🤣


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

sep02202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



sep11202116 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



sep25202109 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

Three great shots and #1 is my favorite.  Hummingbirds are so tough to shoot.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

May not be the best since some were taken in challenging fast paced conditions.


Hibiscus_0005 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr


2021 SEMO Tractor Pul_0323 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr


2021 SEMO Tractor Pul_0400 by Steven Emmons, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


Very nice photos.  The blue in the bird is amazing.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

Space Face said:


> View attachment 248999
> 
> View attachment 249000
> 
> View attachment 249001


That bee shot is really cool and the portrait is very cute -- great expression.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#2 is amazing.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> That bee shot is really cool and the portrait is very cute -- great expression.


Thank you very much.  The bee is a hoverfly btw😉


----------



## Space Face (Oct 3, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> The picture of…
> — the overfly is soft
> — the swan is yellow
> — and the sweet boy is blue.




1) It's Hoverfly not 'overfly'

2) It's a goose not a swan

3) That's my granddaughter btw.

In addition, I think these monthly threads are not for critique but just a bit of fun.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 3, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Three great shots and #1 is my favorite.  Hummingbirds are so tough to shoot.


Thank you!


----------



## terri (Oct 3, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> The picture of…
> — the overfly is soft
> — the swan is yellow
> — and the sweet boy is blue.


Please only participate here if you're going to abide by the guidelines.    This is just for fun, not a place for C&C.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## CherylL (Oct 3, 2021)

Yellow yellow by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 4, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> #2 is amazing.


Thanks Rob!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Yellow yellow by Cheryl, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 249063View attachment 249064


Cheryl who is that little cutie?


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 6, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Very nice photos.  The blue in the bird is amazing.




Cheers Rob!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 6, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Cheryl who is that little cutie?


My grandson.   He was in town for a short visit and we had perfect weather for a photo session.   He is 3 and ran around most of the time


----------



## CherylL (Oct 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> View attachment 249190
> 
> View attachment 249193
> 
> View attachment 249194


The beach photo looks inviting!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 6, 2021)

CherylL said:


> The beach photo looks inviting!


Thank you. That's what I was hoping for.


----------

